

The New Racism: This is How the Civil Rights Movement Ends - cmhamill
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119019/civil-rights-movement-going-reverse-alabama

======
jrcii
This long-winded essay about "how the civil rights movement will end" boils
down to a couple sentences in which the author describes a few Republican
votes he didn't like:

"Republican majorities in Southern statehouses are undoing so many of the
hard-won gains of the civil rights movement suggests that the end is nigh.
Whether it’s by imposing new voter-ID laws, slashing public assistance,
refusing Medicaid expansion, or repealing progressive legislation like North
Carolina’s Racial Justice Act, the GOP-controlled governments of Southern
states are behaving in ways that are at times as hostile to the interests of
their African American citizens as Jim Crow Democrats were half a century
ago."

So his basic thesis is, if you don't believe in welfare you're as hostile to
blacks as Jim Crow.

~~~
cmhamill
For some definition of "his basic thesis" meaning "radical misrepresentation
of his basic thesis," sure.

Whether you like the ideology behind the forces at work in the American South
or not, the real effect of these policies is to make the lives of the poorest
and most marginalized people in these states worse. In the American South, it
just so happens that this means black folks.

I don't know what you'd want out of an article on this issue, but I sure hope
it wouldn't be a false rendering of the realities of the situation in the
hopes of pandering to some sense of feel-good political ecumenicalism.

